# Compatible king snake breeds



## Jadelouise150791 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok so anyone know what species of kingsnake are safe to breed together please...we are looking to breed our albino dot dash cali and aren't sure what species are safe to be bed together with SAFE results? If anybody can post a list of what species can be bred together and what species is subsequently created

Thanks jad e and john


----------



## dave1988fox (May 18, 2011)

have to say this is also something im interested in so  free bump ^^


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Breed a California king to another California king. That is the safest mating. The albino dot-dash part does not matter in regard to safety. Mating a Cali king to some other kind of king snake or to some other kind of snake is much less safe.

Mating two different species does not produce a new species. It produces a hybrid, and the market demand for hybrids is considerably lower than for the pure species. So the price you can charge for the hybrid babies is lower, unless you find someone with more money than brains.

And mating two different subspecies does not produce a new subspecies. It produces a subspecies cross, and the market demand for subspecies crosses is considerably lower than for the pure subspecies.


----------



## Jadelouise150791 (Feb 10, 2012)

paulh said:


> Breed a California king to another California king. That is the safest mating. The albino dot-dash part does not matter in regard to safety. Mating a Cali king to some other kind of king snake or to some other kind of snake is much less safe.
> 
> Mating two different species does not produce a new species. It produces a hybrid, and the market demand for hybrids is considerably lower than for the pure species. So the price you can charge for the hybrid babies is lower, unless you find someone with more money than brains.
> 
> And mating two different subspecies does not produce a new subspecies. It produces a subspecies cross, and the market demand for subspecies crosses is considerably lower than for the pure subspecies.


Thanks for your help with this matter this will no dpubt come in handy if wer decide we definitely want to breed him

Thanks jade and john


----------



## dave1988fox (May 18, 2011)

paulh said:


> Breed a California king to another California king. That is the safest mating. The albino dot-dash part does not matter in regard to safety. Mating a Cali king to some other kind of king snake or to some other kind of snake is much less safe.
> 
> Mating two different species does not produce a new species. It produces a hybrid, and the market demand for hybrids is considerably lower than for the pure species. So the price you can charge for the hybrid babies is lower, unless you find someone with more money than brains.
> 
> And mating two different subspecies does not produce a new subspecies. It produces a subspecies cross, and the market demand for subspecies crosses is considerably lower than for the pure subspecies.


Thanks )


----------

